# No la tomes conmigo



## Sylphadora

Ciao a tutti??

Sapete come se direbbe "no la tomes conmigo" in italiano? Ho trovato nel mio dizionario che "tomarla con alguien" è "avercela con qualcuno", ma non so essatamente come se direbbe. Forsi "non ce l'abbia con me"?? :?


----------



## irene.acler

Sylphadora said:


> Ciao a tutti??
> 
> Sapete come si dice "no la tomes conmigo" in italiano? Ho trovato nel mio dizionario che "tomarla con alguien" è "avercela con qualcuno", ma non so esattamente come si dice. Forse "non ce l'abbia con me"?? :?


 
Hola!
Se dice: 
_Non avercela con me!_
_Non prendertela con me!_


----------



## Sylphadora

Ciao!

Grazie per la risposta, e grazie anche per le correzioni. Ho deciso di scrivere sempre in italiano in questo forum, per practicare, ma questo significa più lavoro per voi!! XD

Ho un'altra domanda. Non si può usare il condizionale nella domanda "comme si direbbe..."?? In spagnolo si può dire così, ma non è la stessa cosa che dire "come si dice...". Adesso non so spiegare la diferenza.


----------



## irene.acler

Sylphadora said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Grazie per la risposta, e grazie anche per le correzioni. Ho deciso di scrivere sempre in italiano in questo forum, per practicare, ma questo significa più lavoro per voi!! XD
> 
> Ho un'altra domanda. Non si può usare il condizionale nella domanda "comme si direbbe..."?? In spagnolo si può dire così, ma non è la stessa cosa che dire "come si dice...". Adesso non so spiegare la differenza.


 
Haces bien en escribir en italiano. Yo, por otro lado, siempre escribo en español para practicar  (así doy trabajo a vosotros!!)

Bueno, tienes razón, se puede también decir "come si direbbe", pero no sé, en este caso me suena más "come si dice", porque es algo real, que existe.


----------



## VISEL

es:
Come si direbbe  'xxxxxx'   SE  doveSSI  usarla in un certo contesto invece che in un'altro?

Come si direbbe 'XXXX' se dovessi  dirla ad una persona sconosciuta ?


etc etc..

ciao


----------



## Sylphadora

irene.acler said:


> Haces bien en escribir en italiano. Yo, por otro lado, siempre escribo en español para practicar  (así os doy trabajo a vosotros!!)
> 
> Bueno, tienes razón, también (suena mejor aquí) se puede también decir "come si direbbe", pero no sé, en este caso me suena más "come si dice", porque es algo real, que existe.



Anche in spagnolo si dice "cómo se dice", ma si dice anche "cómo se diría" perché si sottintende che si vuole dire  "cómo se diría tal cosa *en tal caso*", dunque sarebbe la stessa cosa che dire "cómo se diría tal cosa *si...*", cioè, si usa anche con il condizionale, come dice Visel.

Grazie alle due per i vostri risposte!! ^^


----------



## irene.acler

Sylphadora said:


> Anche in spagnolo si dice "cómo se dice", ma si dice anche "cómo se diría" perché si sottintende che si vuole dire "cómo se diría tal cosa *en tal caso*", dunque sarebbe la stessa cosa che dire "cómo se diría tal cosa *si...*", cioè, si usa anche con il condizionale, come dice Visel.
> 
> Grazie a entrambi/e per le vostre risposte!! ^^


 
Exacto, es así como dices!


----------



## Sylphadora

Dunque in italiano è la stessa cosa??


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, como ha dicho Visel.
Pero no sé explicarle el porqué, en tu caso yo diría "come si dice". Quizás es una manía mía!


----------



## azulines

creo que en italiano se usan estas formas:
come si dice  xxxx   ?
come si potrebbe dire in spagnolo xxxxxx  ?
come diresti questa frase in spagnolo? xxxxxxxx


l'espressione "come si direbbe xxx  in  spagnolo" non suona bene


----------



## Sylphadora

Se si senti meglio in presente, lo lascio in presente!! Grazie per il tuo aiuto!!


----------



## irene.acler

Exactamente.
Pero se puede decir _come si direbbe xxx in spagnolo se dovessi...?,_ con el uso del condicional después.


----------



## Sylphadora

azulines said:


> creo que en italiano se usan estas formas:
> come si dice  xxxx   ?
> come si potrebbe dire in spagnolo xxxxxx  ?
> come diresti questa frase in spagnolo? xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> l'espressione "come si direbbe xxx  in  spagnolo" non suona bene



È curioso, perché "direbbe" e "potrebbe dire" hanno la stessa congiugazione, ma la seconda forma usa un verbo servile.


----------



## irene.acler

Sylphadora said:


> È curioso, perché "direbbe" e "potrebbe dire" hanno la stessa coniugazione, ma la seconda forma usa un verbo servile.


 
Bueno, son dos formas distintas. 
Y pasa lo mismo en español: diría y podría decir, no?


----------



## Sylphadora

Sì, le forme sono distinte, ma "direbbe" e "potrebbe" hanno la stessa congiugazione, e quello è che mi sembra curioso...


----------



## irene.acler

Sylphadora said:


> Sì, le forme sono distinte, ma "direbbe" e "potrebbe" hanno la stessa congiugazione, e quello è che mi sembra curioso...


 
Mmm, no entiendo muy bien.
Claro que todos los verbos siguen, excepto los irregulares, la misma conjugación..o no?!!


----------



## Sylphadora

Dicevo che è curioso che "come si potrebbe dire ___ in spagnolo" suona bene e "come si direbbe ___ in spagnolo" non suona bene. Ma è certo che ci vuole una condizione per usare la seconda forma. In spagnolo, quando si usa "come si direbbe..." la condizione è implicita.


----------

